# Goat cheese and sausage ABT's



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2020)

Peppers seem to be the theme of the day.  Had some goat cheese that I use to make goat cheese caramelized onion crostini with balsamic reduction.  Trying to stay away from bread so thought this might work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2020)

That looks real good brian


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2020)

very nice!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 9, 2020)

I could definatly chow down on those!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Smokzmitz (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow! That looks great and I want one


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow Brian!! Always loved me some ABT's and those have me thinking it's time to make some more. Great job sir!!

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 11, 2020)

Awesome for sure I mean why not.

Warren


----------

